# Wild Bill "Albino Western Diamondback"



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

You know the story Board Again! LOL I was cleaning the cage and he was in a decent mood so I figured I'd grab the camera. The pics turned out pretty decent.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

mate that is f*****g stunning. must get one once i start my collection


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

man, that thing is gorgeous. too bad you cant get em out and handle em like a python!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Even Non venomous with the attitude these guys have would defer most from handling.:lol2:

Most days I wouldn't bother getting pics of this guy due to his spastic nature. I seriously like working with Cobras 100Xs better they are not nearly as spastic. Sorry to use spastic so many times but is the best word to discribe this snake.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning Rattler, what background do you use...Is it a towel..Or just edited?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a black cloth but some of it is edited out if I have to get off the cloth as you can see I messed up in the one picture. : victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ahh yes, i see....Very nice animals. yet again


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

the picture at the bottom where the tail is rattling is classic


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

He's one handsome chap!!! very nice.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea a few of the pictures I take get printed, framed, and mounted on the snake room wall. That is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Eric said:


> Even Non venomous with the attitude these guys have would defer most from handling.:lol2:
> 
> Most days I wouldn't bother getting pics of this guy due to his spastic nature. I seriously like working with Cobras 100Xs better they are not nearly as spastic. Sorry to use spastic so many times but is the best word to discribe this snake.


mines pretty laid back, bit skittish but rarely strikes, still I dont trust her at all


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats one hella of a shot..

Good job..


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

SiUK said:


> mines pretty laid back, bit skittish but rarely strikes, still I dont trust her at all


SiUK this guy is not really all that bad but I just don't trust him at all. Feels like he is always plotting to kill me. LOL 

No he's decent most days every now and then he freaks out.


----------

